# Just Torn My Quad!!!



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just at the gym this evening training legs.

Leg extensions 12,10,8

Squats 12,3 then PING! I felt my left quad tear in 3 places, re racked the weight then couldn't stand up. Can't put any weight on my left leg, went to A&E and they confirmed it is torn!

So no training for a while, but I have got myself a nice set of crutches. Only problem is my forearms don't fit in the top :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

muscle belly or tendon ?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

That sucks mate, sorry to hear.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> muscle belly or tendon ?


Muscle belly, in the left outer sweep.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Muscle belly, in the left outer sweep.


hope it heals soon mate , perk of having massive quads


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ouch dude! Wishing u a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fck sake man

How long roughly is that recovery process?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah mate. Hope they aren't full tears. How exactly did they confirm that it's torn? MRI?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Muscle belly, in the left outer sweep.


Sorry to hear that. Do you mind if I ask how much you were using and whether it was your heaviest set? A few months ago I tore my hamstring squatting (yes, my hamstring) and it was only my med.heavy set! Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah fcuking hell mate!!!! Hope you have a speedy recovery!!! Let's face it a few months off legs they are still gonna be monstrous. Chin up bud, should heal in now time smash that gh and peps in.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Worst nightmare! I feel sick just thinking about it. Good to see you putting a brave face on though. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Fck sake man
> 
> How long roughly is that recovery process?


Atleast 5 weeks off any training I was told. I will go do some upper body though when I can stand.



defdaz said:


> Ah mate. Hope they aren't full tears. How exactly did they confirm that it's torn? MRI?


He confirmed it from an inspection, I have a scan on Friday to see how bad they are.



Kazza61 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Do you mind if I ask how much you were using and whether it was your heaviest set? A few months ago I tore my hamstring squatting (yes, my hamstring) and it was only my med.heavy set! Couldn't believe it.


I was only using 140, so not even a heavy set.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

All the best with the recovery mate, as above doubt you'd lose much size on those monster wheels


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That is a real pain mate.

At least it will give us mortals to try and catch you


----------



## doyoueven (Apr 23, 2013)

It is now acceptable for you to skip leg day :lol:

In all seriousness, hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Atleast 5 weeks off any training I was told. I will go do some upper body though when I can stand.
> 
> He confirmed it from an inspection, I have a scan on Friday to see how bad they are.
> 
> I was only using 140, so not even a heavy set.


Ah sh1t. Bad luck mate..... Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Perhaps you could run a recovery journal - have you had a chance to think or plan a course of PEDs for treatment? That would be an interesting read.

Best wishes.

PP


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just at the gym this evening training legs.
> 
> Leg extensions 12,10,8
> 
> ...


Hope you get better soon mate.

Pretty sure you'll be able to have as long as you want off and still have bigger quads than everyone else on here though


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

get well soon mate!!!


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

sounds like you have done exactly the same tear as me and on the same place apart from mine was on the other leg. getting up stairs for the next week or two is gona become your nemesis lol. i wish i used crutches when i did mine as i walked like a tard for a couple of weeks using other muscles to take the pressure off the outer quad and that lead to muscle imbalances and putting my hips and knees out of place and also some killer cramps on the muscles i was over using.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Wish you a fast and speedy recovery.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ouch! Hope the recovery process goes well for you.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Jesus, that sounds painful!

Hope it recovers quickly mate.

Do you just have to rest it and it repairs itself?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Geeee. Sorry to hear that, can you still work?


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey mate, That's rubbish. Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Ouch!

Is this something that will just heal itself or might it cause problems in the future?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Damm mate sorry to hear that..... GH??


----------



## Fergie1979 (Sep 17, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just at the gym this evening training legs.
> 
> Leg extensions 12,10,8
> 
> ...


I did mine at the start of the year, it was my 3rd rep of a squat too!! Not as bad as you, just a single tear.....i was ok limping about on it, but ut was the burning pain in the middle of the night that was the worse!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Ah sh1t. Bad luck mate..... Hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> Perhaps you could run a recovery journal - have you had a chance to think or plan a course of PEDs for treatment? That would be an interesting read.
> 
> ...





Spragga said:


> Damm mate sorry to hear that..... GH??


I haven't had time really to think of a plan but lots of Gh sounds good.

I might make a just giving page for any donations :lol:



Dagman72 said:


> Geeee. Sorry to hear that, can you still work?


Can't do my day job no, but il still be on full pay so I don't mind really.



monkeybiker said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Is this something that will just heal itself or might it cause problems in the future?


Hopefully it will fully heal by its self, got this scan on Friday to see how severe it is.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> I haven't had time really to think of a plan but lots of Gh sounds good.
> 
> I might make a just giving page for any donations :lol:
> 
> :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

plenty of gh and rest mate lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Is there a better way to run Gh for injury repair? @Pscarb


----------



## iDare (Jul 4, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just at the gym this evening training legs.
> 
> Leg extensions 12,10,8
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that big fella...never nice but I'm sure it'll heal fast.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no! Sorry to hear bud wish you a speedy recovery. Im sure theyll be ok those quads look mean as fcuk! Tree trunk quads!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the support


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

I didnt know you needed legs to work your upper body on a bench?

Hopeyou have a speedy recovery


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hope you recover soon boss!!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Trev182 said:


> I didnt know you needed legs to work your upper body on a bench?
> 
> Hopeyou have a speedy recovery


The fact I can't bend my leg might be an issue.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> The fact I can't bend my leg might be an issue.


birthing stirrups!!! :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Spragga said:


> birthing stirrups!!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Looking at your avi didnt even think you trained legs :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Looking at your avi didnt even think you trained legs :lol:


I wish I didn't at the moment mate.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi mate sorry to hear wishing you all the best


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I wish I didn't at the moment mate.


Just wondering.. how the fuuck do you find trousers to fit?! I struggle with jeans an boxers an my legs are about the size of 1 of yours! Haha


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Just wondering.. how the fuuck do you find trousers to fit?! I struggle with jeans an boxers an my legs are about the size of 1 of yours! Haha


Trackies and briefs mate


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear that pal.. A speedy recovery coming your way


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Ouch, hope you recover ok.

I doubt you'll be able to train anything without putting a bit of tension through the quads when the going gets tough so if I was in your shoes, I don't think I'd bother trying for a while.


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

That's some tear with the size of your quads, hope you recovery quickly mate.

Horrible feeling when any muscle tears tbh.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Damn mate your legs are huge! Not that it helps much but I hope you recover quickly  .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Trackies and briefs mate


I remember Jordan peters tearing up his quad doing hacks,similar to yours..he micro

dosed ifg1 around the area..he wasn't out for long..gh as well...


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> I haven't had time really to think of a plan but lots of Gh sounds good.
> 
> I might make a just giving page for any donations :lol:
> 
> ...


bad luck recover fast, BUT i feel more sorry for the company you work for having to pay your wages for something that is completely self inflicted, sad to see you ''dont really mind'' as your on full pay. Sorry to take the moral high ground its just sad to see!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

NO-IDEA said:


> bad luck recover fast, BUT i feel more sorry for the company you work for having to pay your wages for something that is completely self inflicted, sad to see you ''dont really mind'' as your on full pay. Sort to take the moral high ground its just sad to see!


If you worked for my company you'd understand mate.

My mate lost his mum a year ago and our boss said 'does he really need 2weeks off? it's only his mum!'

All our bosses are based in the US and have no consideration for us working in the UK.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds nasty! May give some of us time to attempt to catch up though!

(Although we still won't lol)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> If you worked for my company you'd understand mate.
> 
> My mate lost his mum a year ago and our boss said 'does he really need 2weeks off? it's only his mum!'
> 
> All our bosses are based in the US and have no consideration for us working in the UK.


I sh1t you not, but if I found my boss said that if I required time off for such a circumstance, I'd definitely make him see his wrongdoing.

What a cnut.


----------



## NO-IDEA (Jun 28, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> If you worked for my company you'd understand mate.
> 
> My mate lost his mum a year ago and our boss said 'does he really need 2weeks off? it's only his mum!'
> 
> All our bosses are based in the US and have no consideration for us working in the UK.


Got you, im part of a medium sized family ran company, and we have a few which really take the ****. Rinsing the medical insurance, taking advantage of perks and salaries etc so its a pet hate of mine lol. Either way I have had a few quad injuries and you will be surprised how fast you heal with muscle belly injuries! I did loads of straight leg deadlifts, good morns etc..


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

NO-IDEA said:


> Got you, im part of a medium sized family ran company, and we have a few which really take the ****. Rinsing the medical insurance, taking advantage of perks and salaries etc so its a pet hate of mine lol. Either way I have had a few quad injuries and you will be surprised how fast you heal with muscle belly injuries! I did loads of straight leg deadlifts, good morns etc..


Yeah, this is a massive nasdaq company that don't care about their employees.

I'm pleased your's have healed quickly, it gives me more hope.


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

Ouch that gotta hurt!

Hope it heels soon!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Going to get some more Gh tomorrow/Friday to help.

What's the best way to run to help it heal? Or is the usual 8iu 3x per week fine?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> Going to get some more Gh tomorrow/Friday to help.
> 
> What's the best way to run to help it heal? Or is the usual 8iu 3x per week fine?


Think pscarb hast written something bout micro dosing igf for speeding recovery hope you get better soon mate,


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

wishing u a quick and successful recovery solid


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> Think pscarb hast written something bout micro dosing igf for speeding recovery hope you get better soon mate,


I'm going to see how severe it is and then maybe get some IGF.

Cheers mate, hope you're well


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Is there a better way to run Gh for injury repair? @Pscarb


From what I can gather sounds like Paul has picked up an injury in his tear drop, seen his comments on twitter.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

A lot of torn up bodies going on...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

sined said:


> From what I can gather sounds like Paul has picked up an injury in his tear drop, seen his comments on twitter.


That's not good, well @Pscarb I wish you a speedy recovery too.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hope you heal up quick mate :thumbup1:

Cant believe nobody has done it yet-

Picsornoquadtear


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

jon-kent said:


> Hope you heal up quick mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Cant believe nobody has done it yet-
> 
> Picsornoquadtear


Tore mine last yr, 100% tear-squatting.

With a pic for John. Lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hope you heal up quick mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Cant believe nobody has done it yet-
> 
> Picsornoquadtear


Cheers mate, il try and get up a pic with the scan tomorrow.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

craigyk said:


> Tore mine last yr, 100% tear-squatting.
> 
> With a pic for John. Lol
> View attachment 140709


Jesus christ mate !!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Cheers mate, il try and get up a pic with the scan tomorrow.


Good man, everyone likes a injury pic :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Good man, everyone likes a injury pic :lol:


Il put it in the squat rack at the gym as a warning.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear that partner :sad:

Get well soon !


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Jesus christ mate !!


x2 i was just eating as well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> That's not good, well @Pscarb I wish you a speedy recovery too.


cheers buddy, i had it scanned this morning and there is no tear or rupture kust a bad strain, i cannot bend my leg or push off with it but looks like it should be healed in a few weeks.....

i will help it along with high dose TB500 and site specific GH injections....


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> cheers buddy, i had it scanned this morning and there is no tear or rupture kust a bad strain, i cannot bend my leg or push off with it but looks like it should be healed in a few weeks.....
> 
> i will help it along with high dose TB500 and site specific GH injections....


I'm pleased it's not too bad mate, I've got my scan in the morning, hoping it's the same


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

solidcecil said:


> I'm pleased it's not too bad mate, I've got my scan in the morning, hoping it's the same


yea good luck buddy


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Try GH and tb500 mate


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

All those posting their injuries, heal well.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got back from the hospital, the doctor reckons I have torn the muscle belly and unattached a tendon from the top.

I now have to wait for a phone call to book in for a scan..

He said it should heal it's self and then I would need physio to get full movement back.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Just got back from the hospital, the doctor reckons I have torn the muscle belly and unattached a tendon from the top.
> 
> I now have to wait for a phone call to book in for a scan..
> 
> He said it should heal it's self and then I would need physio to get full movement back.


Sounds pretty bad then mate! Longer than 5 weeks off?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Just got back from the hospital, the doctor reckons I have torn the muscle belly and unattached a tendon from the top.
> 
> I now have to wait for a phone call to book in for a scan..
> 
> He said it should heal it's self and then I would need physio to get full movement back.


fook me!! How long are you looking at being out for that sounds nasty!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds pretty bad then mate! Longer than 5 weeks off?


He said atleast a few weeks if not months.

But hopefully lots of rest and Gh should help it.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

So my Hyge has just turned up. Going to run 8iu m/w/f


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> He said atleast a few weeks if not months.
> 
> But hopefully lots of rest and Gh should help it.


You should do a journal on it mate, would be good to see as I know sweet F A about it all lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I have finally just had an ultrasound scan. They booked it as an urgent emergency appointment but it took two weeks :laugh:

The doctor said I have two severe tears in my muscle belly, luckily no tendon damage.

I have an appointment on Friday 13th to see the specialist again to go over my scan results and see what the next step will be.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Friday the 13th! Oooo ****


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Zola said:


> Friday the 13th! Oooo ****


 :lol: I thought that when she said it


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Good luck mate that sounds painful, im sure the GH will help out. Hope you don't go too mad from all this time out of the gym


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I have finally just had an ultrasound scan. They booked it as an urgent emergency appointment but it took two weeks :laugh:
> 
> The doctor said I have two severe tears in my muscle belly, luckily no tendon damage.
> 
> I have an appointment on Friday 13th to see the specialist again to go over my scan results and see what the next step will be.


Only back on the forum that's sh.it about the injury get it sorted soon mate.

On the bright side I'm sure the doctor sh.t himself when he seen you're quads .....LOL


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> I have finally just had an ultrasound scan. They booked it as an urgent emergency appointment but it took two weeks :laugh:
> 
> The doctor said I have two severe tears in my muscle belly, luckily no tendon damage.
> 
> I have an appointment on Friday 13th to see the specialist again to go over my scan results and see what the next step will be.


As you said, positives - no tendon damage 

They're getting you in as quick as poss, can't ask for more! Keep us posted on next steps.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Good luck mate that sounds painful, im sure the GH will help out. Hope you don't go too mad from all this time out of the gym


Thanks mate, I'm just constantly on codine at the moment 

I'm already going a bit crazy, might go and just train some arms!



johnnya said:


> Only back on the forum that's sh.it about the injury get it sorted soon mate.
> 
> On the bright side I'm sure the doctor sh.t himself when he seen you're quads .....LOL


Cheers mate, he did nearly use a whole tub of the gel :lol:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> As you said, positives - no tendon damage
> 
> They're getting you in as quick as poss, can't ask for more! Keep us posted on next steps.


Yep, there's always a bright side 

I will do.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll be fine mate.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Zola said:


> You'll be fine mate.


I hope so, cheers pal


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got back from the doctors, I've been signed off work for a further 8 weeks! I'm going out of my mind already.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

What kind of work do you do? Hopefully you'll be getting paid still??


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

That dose not sound good at all , hope all is well soon.... :thumbup1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Zola said:


> What kind of work do you do? Hopefully you'll be getting paid still??


My day job is in a warehouse so driving a forklift etc.

yeah I get full pay for 3months and then it goes to 90% if longer.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

John Andrew said:


> Hi mate, bad luck! I had a compound fracture right leg near the ankle, 2 ops. Trained upper body next day. Gives you an opportunity to get the rest of your body in the best shape. I wrecked my shoulder from crutches, try to use a walker if possible. Recover quickly. I found Ceca a big help in recovery! Best wishes John


Thanks, yeah I've just started back training arms, delts and chest.

What's Ceca?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> So my Hyge has just turned up. Going to run 8iu m/w/f


Only just saw this one, or would have posted earlier.

Have you considered peptides.?

I tore my right one last year across three of the muscles (RF, VI, S), and used peptides to great effect in reducing the predicted heal time by at least 40%. I used IGF and MGF, but was also looking at both TB-500 and also a new one called BPC-157 which seems to be very specific to quad tear repair. If you want the protocol I followed just holler, as I'll have to go look it up  .

Good Luck, I know your pain...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Only just saw this one, or would have posted earlier.
> 
> Have you considered peptides.?
> 
> ...


That would be great if you have it to hand mate. Cheers


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> That would be great if you have it to hand mate. Cheers


I ran the following:

Sun and Wed PEG-MGF: 1000 mcg for the first 4 weeks and then 500mcg for the next 4.

Mon, Thu: IGF-LR3 50 mcg morning and 50mcg evening

Also I was recommended that TB-500 run at

Day 1 - 4mg

Day 2 - 4mg

Day 3 - 6mg

all done subQ in the stomach not in the injury area, then 4 weeks later run 2mg per week for a further 6 weeks. HOwever this is a lot of TB-500 and funds wouldn't stretch, but not sure it would have decreased the repair time significantly.

the other is BPC-157, which I was really keen to use, however couldn't find any dosing protocol for it at all, although the research on it was staggering, as it seems to be quite specialised for quad tears.

I only ran the MGF and IGF and was pain free (with normal walking) and not limping after 6 weeks, and couple of weeks later was pain free when power walking. Lifted my first very light weights after 16 weeks, but was super cautious on this as age is not on my side :lol: Oh and make sure it is PEG-MGF if you do run it, normal MGF has a really low half life - around 5-7 minutes - the Pegylated version is substantially longer. All pinned Sub-Q into love handles 

My injury was a 9cm tear in the rectus femoris, 3-5cm tear in the Vastus Intermedius and a 1cm tear in the sartorius.

Also keep an eye out for any redness in your lower leg, possibly looking like a small round rash, particularly if it gets bigger over a couple of days. Because of the extent of the swelling, circulation was reduced in my lower leg and I developed cellulitis, which after 3 courses of stronger and stronger anti-biotics had me admitted into hospital on an IV anti-biotic drip to get it under control. This can get nasty depending what the bacteria infecting it is, I was unlucky and got the same bacterium as MRSA in it, hence the admission.

Just a heads up is all...

Good Luck

:thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@DiggyV thanks for that, I will look into getting some peps to help.

I'm currently just using gh and there's not much improvement so far but it hasn't been long.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

TB-500 helped heal a nagging shoulder tear about 9 months ago.... I used alot but only for 4 weeks, then dropped the dosages for 4 weeks and now its totally fine.

well worth a read up and invest if you can.

speedy recovery


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ah man so sorry that happened must hurt like a SOB :blink: :sad:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

It's not so bad if I keep taking codeine


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> @DiggyV thanks for that, I will look into getting some peps to help.
> 
> I'm currently just using gh and there's not much improvement so far but it hasn't been long.


through trial and error over the last few years, and a chat to my Doc, I have found out that my natty GH is pretty high even ay 47, to the point that any additional GH even at very low doses (2iu Mon/Wed/Fri) and within 4 weeks I have crippling CTS. So GH was out for me anyway. But couldn't have been happier with the recovery on the peps.

With the peps, I also forgot to to mention that I was down to a single crutch within a week, and then off completely within 2 weeks, just hobbled around everywhere. Also I was a firm believer in walking on it, as it forces your body to produce more of its own MGF (which is produced by the damaged cells), and hence speed things up further.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

A little update for anyone who's interested.

I can now move around without the use of crutches. I can put about 80% of my bodyweight on my left leg.

The Gh id defiantly doing it's job, I'm about a month ahead of what the docs thought. I've got my first set of physio booked in for the 9th Jan.

The plan is to be back 100% before the end of Feb. I think this is easily doable, I just don't want to push it too fast and end up back at square one.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> A little update for anyone who's interested.
> 
> I can now move around without the use of crutches. I can put about 80% of my bodyweight on my left leg.
> 
> ...


How amazing is the body?? Incredible progress  really pleased for u. Have a fabulous xmas big guy x


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> How amazing is the body?? Incredible progress  really pleased for u. Have a fabulous xmas big guy x


I was literly saying how amazing the body is about 10mins ago!

Thanks, have a great one yourself


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Quick update:

Trained calves for the first time last night, no pain in my quad just lots of pain in my calves :lol:

Happy, I'm looking to start with some light legs in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Trained calves for the first time last night, no pain in my quad just lots of pain in my calves :lol:
> 
> Happy, I'm looking to start with some light legs in a couple of weeks.


Glad to see you can start building them legs again mate, they're looking pretty small imo.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> Glad to see you can start building them legs again mate, they're looking pretty small imo.


They are at the moment mate, can see them shrinking daily!


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

glad to hear on the good progress. im guessing yours was a grade 3 tear? i had a grade 3 tear about 2 years ago and it took my ages to get back to 100%. i recently had a grade one tear and that only taken a couple of weeks to heal thank god. do you know what the tear was due to? both of mine were in the exact same spot but on opposite quads, mine was due to tight it bands and hip flexers.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> They are at the moment mate, can see them shrinking daily!


Pics or NoSlightlyLargerThanNormalLegs.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Probably still as wide as my waist :laugh:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

065744 said:


> glad to hear on the good progress. im guessing yours was a grade 3 tear? i had a grade 3 tear about 2 years ago and it took my ages to get back to 100%. i recently had a grade one tear and that only taken a couple of weeks to heal thank god. do you know what the tear was due to? both of mine were in the exact same spot but on opposite quads, mine was due to tight it bands and hip flexers.


The physio said it was probably caused by having tight hamstrings and weak glutes. I currently trying to fix these issues.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, hope you're healed asap.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I remember when I was young one of my dad's bb training buddies ruptured a quad leg pressing 650kg... He had a full length leg cast and I remember thinking at the time that I x could quite easily have fit my whole body in there it was so big. Guy was a monster.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can remember when I was first lifting in a gym, this would be 85. And at the time, there were 3 serious lifters (one who competed as a bodybuilder, another who was a huge dude who was pretty serious on the Judo scene). I'm sure the big guy broke or hurt his leg - it was in a full cast, and I've got this memory of him being in the gym and doing chins with this big ****ing cast on his leg.

That's the sort of inspiration that you needed as a 15 year old, new to the gym - seing some awesome hombre not letting a full leg cast stop him from working out.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> I can remember when I was first lifting in a gym, this would be 85. And at the time, there were 3 serious lifters (one who competed as a bodybuilder, another who was a huge dude who was pretty serious on the Judo scene). I'm sure the big guy broke or hurt his leg - it was in a full cast, and I've got this memory of him being in the gym and doing chins with this big ****ing cast on his leg.
> 
> That's the sort of inspiration that you needed as a 15 year old, new to the gym - seing some awesome hombre not letting a full leg cast stop him from working out.


Broken Tibia and Fibula never stopped me, nor did broken and dislocated thumb. I did need an hand with getting the weights where needed.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Trained legs tonight. First time in 10 weeks, only light exercises to get the blood flowing and getting used to the movements again.

SLDL, extensions, standing leg curl, bw squats, seated calf raise.

Felt good, no pain. I will keep light and work my way up slowly.


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't forget you also done a downward thrust leg extension pallet smash today. That poor pallet.............I had to put him out of his misery in the compactor. Hahahaaaaaa  that must of added an inch to your legs at least.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Just curious but how bad is the pain from tearing a muscle


----------



## Ads749r (Jan 20, 2014)

I imagine it to be like pushing a water melon out of my **** but the sphincter skin is all dry and can't stretch. Not going from personal experience though.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hope you start healing soon mucka and get back on track...i can feel your pain.

10 months on and i cant even extend knee and working up to 20kg press :cursing:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Just curious but how bad is the pain from tearing a muscle


It's probably the 2nd most painful thing that's happened to me.

I would say it's a 9/10 for pain.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

pea head said:


> Hope you start healing soon mucka and get back on track...i can feel your pain.
> 
> 10 months on and i cant even extend knee and working up to 20kg press :cursing:


Not good mate, yours must have been worse.

What are you doing to help recovery?

I hear oxys are good for repair :lol:


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> It's probably the 2nd most painful thing that's happened to me.
> 
> I would say it's a 9/10 for pain.


2nd most painful? What was the first?!

Glad to read you're able to train again.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

BruceT said:


> 2nd most painful? What was the first?!
> 
> Glad to read you're able to train again.


The first was having an abcess cut out of my glute. Then getting the wound packed with cotton wool each day.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> Not good mate, yours must have been worse.
> 
> What are you doing to help recovery?
> 
> I hear oxys are good for repair :lol:


Oxys..them [email protected] things want banning 

Mega painful mate,soon as i saw the thread i thought " oh sh111t ".....i think @ewen still has the pic i sent him post op.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pea head said:


> Oxys..them [email protected] things want banning
> 
> Mega painful mate,soon as i saw the thread i thought " oh sh111t ".....i think @ewen still has the pic i sent him post op.


I think I deleted it mate but I did back up my phone onto laptop so it might be on lappy .

I cant think of a worse gym injury and every tine I use leg press im literally scared of the worst happening .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

ewen said:


> I think I deleted it mate but I did back up my phone onto laptop so it might be on lappy .
> 
> I cant think of a worse gym injury and every tine I use leg press im literally scared of the worst happening .


Just sent em again bud...dont know how upload on here....its a very scary one bud...i always feel for BBers now when i hear these stories,wouldnt wish on worst enemy.

Very cautious when i TRY do legs now :surrender:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pea head said:


> Just sent em again bud...dont know how upload on here....its a very scary one bud...i always feel for BBers now when i hear these stories,wouldnt wish on worst enemy.
> 
> Very cautious when i TRY do legs now :surrender:


Cant upload from phone though I have uploaded them to fb but can link them to here off my phone lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@pea heads leg :death:

hope you are feeling better buddy :thumbup1:

View attachment 144695


View attachment 144696


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ewen said:


> @pea heads leg :death:
> 
> hope you are feeling better buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Nice, I was just eating a tub of chicken and sardines.

Looks bad, I'm pleased I didn't need surgery.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> Nice, I was just eating a tub of chicken and sardines.
> 
> Looks bad, I'm pleased I didn't need surgery.


you`re always eating .


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> @pea heads leg :death:
> 
> hope you are feeling better buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


ooouch ffs that looks nasty


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> ooouch ffs that looks nasty


genuinely gutted for him and i hate leg press since seeing these pics .


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> ooouch ffs that looks nasty


How the hell did this happen ouch!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> How the hell did this happen ouch!!!


back support gave way think it was a dodgy adjusting pin that went , sled came down trapping leg , iirc there was well over 400kg on the sled , been around a year in recovery now i think and it`s fcuked up not only training but work/mortgage and general day to day stuff , i cant imagine what the guy has been through .


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> back support gave way think it was a dodgy adjusting pin that went , sled came down trapping leg , iirc there was well over 400kg on the sled , been around a year in recovery now i think and it`s fcuked up not only training but work/mortgage and general day to day stuff , i cant imagine what the guy has been through .


Oh ****!!! Yes life changing!! can he not claim anything?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Oh ****!!! Yes life changing!! can he not claim anything?


sadly not .


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> sadly not .


Why not surely its down to to the gym and faulty gear?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

skipper1987 said:


> Why not surely its down to to the gym and faulty gear?


i dont know mate .


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys...its in the hands of Barrister but claim not looking to clever atm...seems I HAVE got to prove the pin was faulty....i told Solicitor that the pin DID NOT break but was on a spring load and popped out.

Back rest gave way and i slid back the weight came down at super speed,resulting in a loud SNAP......pain was off the scale !!!!!

Im nearly 12 month on and still on 20kg press...yes 20KG :lol: ...sweep higher up leg and no tear drop....gutted is an understatement.

Just hope all fellow BBers on here never have to suffer this.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pea head said:


> Hey guys...its in the hands of Barrister but claim not looking to clever atm...seems I HAVE got to prove the pin was faulty....i told Solicitor that the pin DID NOT break but was on a spring load and popped out.
> 
> Back rest gave way and i slid back the weight came down at super speed,resulting in a loud SNAP......pain was off the scale !!!!!
> 
> ...


insult to injury :no:

hope you get compo buddy one way or another


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I wont be letting it drop mate.

Went over on it last night,just missed head butting the [email protected] fish tank by a few inches :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> I wont be letting it drop mate.
> 
> Went over on it last night,just missed head butting the [email protected] fish tank by a few inches :lol:


Hello mate,

Hope you're bearing up OK, and hope you get plenty of dollar for that!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> Hope you're bearing up OK, and hope you get plenty of dollar for that!!


Cheers K.........hoping so as im already 3k out of pocket since this. :sad:


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Tore mine nearly 2yrs ago & it still randomly gives way. It makes a horrible crunching sound when you bend it aswell.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> Cheers K.........hoping so as im already 3k out of pocket since this. :sad:


Good to see that you are back in gym and also back on here.

Must have been a tough blow though!! Fookers should pay.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

craigyk said:


> Tore mine nearly 2yrs ago & it still randomly gives way. It makes a horrible crunching sound when you bend it aswell.


How you getting on with it now buddy ?? ....i have sutures in mine drilled through the kneecap,so i have a hard lump at front of the bone irritating the hell out me..is yours same ??


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

How did you tear a quad that size???????????????????

Were you leg pressing pick-up trucks again?????????? :nono:


----------



## craigyk (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I've got those in mine aswell. Can't squat properly as I come up at an angle with most of weight on other leg!! Been doing 1 leg press instead. Look like those people who don't train legs & big top half!!! So annoying!! Hope urs gets better soon mate


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

craigyk said:


> Yeah I've got those in mine aswell. Can't squat properly as I come up at an angle with most of weight on other leg!! Been doing 1 leg press instead. Look like those people who don't train legs & big top half!!! So annoying!! Hope urs gets better soon mate


Same here...cheers matey...i have been told that once the tendon gets enough strength that they will do a local and take it out at the front of the knee,not sure if this is standard ?...cant kneel down on it,feels like a pebble under the skin and to this day its still tender as fcuk :cursing:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys, these look horrific - you have my sympathies.

Certainly puts into context all the time I've pushed a bit hard on leg power movements.

More respect, less risk as I get older, methinks.

Wish you all well that things heal and improve.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> I can remember when I was first lifting in a gym, this would be 85. And at the time, there were 3 serious lifters (one who competed as a bodybuilder, another who was a huge dude who was pretty serious on the Judo scene). I'm sure the big guy broke or hurt his leg - it was in a full cast, and I've got this memory of him being in the gym and doing chins with this big ****ing cast on his leg.
> 
> That's the sort of inspiration that you needed as a 15 year old, new to the gym - seing some awesome hombre not letting a full leg cast stop him from working out.


I remember training legs as best I could a week after popping my shoulder out  was hard to load the leg press with 1 arm in a sling haha

And to the OP all the best with the recovery  im still to this day very careful now with everything I do to make sure my shoulder stays in it's socket


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> Guys, these look horrific - you have my sympathies.
> 
> Certainly puts into context all the time I've pushed a bit hard on leg power movements.
> 
> ...


Pretty much what I was going to say, those injuries look really nasty.

Glad to see you guys are still training though.


----------

